
 Reshaping - wglb
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2011/04/01/Straight-Right
======
JoachimSchipper
I'm always somewhat disappointed that no browser supports e.g. the TeX line-
breaking algorithm. It is slower and it does need some extra data on "odd"
hyphenations, but the results are quite pleasing.

------
rhaygood
Interesting. I'm now experimenting with "H&J" on some pages of mine that have
fairly long, side-by-side columns of text. I haven't decided yet whether I'll
stick with it. It's a bit disconcerting, albeit not at all surprising, that
Hyphenator.js sometimes yields three or more hyphenated lines in succession.
I'll probably run my pages by some friends and ask whether they find them more
readable with or without "H&J" - unscientific but maybe good enough for my
purposes.

------
a1k0n
That's strange. In the latest Chrome, some of those soft hyphens fail to show
up but it still splits the word, e.g. "abomina<br>tion". Other hyphenations
appear just fine. Works fine in Safari.

